# So our CEO just got a new ride....



## Soren (Oct 31, 2000)

I'm going to try to get him to let me drive it around the block sometime. Or at least give me a ride in it. This thing is retarded...

















Is it just me or is that color scheme a bit fug?
I guess it'll have to do...








edit: resized those giant fuzzy pics...


_Modified by Soren at 3:21 PM 11-6-2008_


----------



## infinnity (Nov 6, 2006)

i'd take the porsche.


----------



## shawnpm (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: So our CEO just got a new ride.... (Soren)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Soren* »_Is it just me or is that color scheme a bit fug?

no it's not just you. fug indeed.


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: So our CEO just got a new ride.... (Soren)*








I love how the security camera is pointing directly at the Bugatti.


----------



## Urieal (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: So our CEO just got a new ride.... (Soren)*

sad that the CEO gets himself this while most his employees barely make enough for a passat


----------



## nsho13 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: So our CEO just got a new ride.... (Urieal)*

Put in your time, work your way up....and I say you deserve one. Start the company, even better.... If daddy gives it to you, that's a whole other story. 
I say good for the CEO!


----------



## NorthernGTI (Oct 26, 2005)

Marry his doughter..Thats a good way of getting in there..Sick ****ing car..Id take a smashed bugatti over a porsche any day


----------



## Greme (Dec 29, 1999)

*Re: (Soren)*

what do you do? whhat does the ceo do?


----------



## ncrosssman (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Soren)*

looks dope


----------



## Huckvw (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (ncrosssman)*

i'd take my veyron in any color combination. Once you pass the 700hp mark you earn the right to color it whatever you want.


----------



## ZeRo_C0oL (Aug 27, 2002)

brent bolthouse? isn't that the one from laguna beach? lol... the girlfriend makes me watch it, I swear.


----------



## Elite_Vdub (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: (Soren)*

Nice car!!! Too bad your camera is the suck http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Soren (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: (Elite_Vdub)*

it's a cellphone.. it doesn't take great pictures, but it does get all my email.


----------



## ebtastic (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (Soren)*

Do you watch him start it up and drive away each day?







I know I would


----------



## Elite_Vdub (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: (ebtastic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ebtastic* »_Do you watch him start it up and drive away each day?







I know I would

I would too, then I'd be like "BASTARD" and start to cry.


----------



## III (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: (Soren)*

unreal... 
so exactly how many of these veyron's are in the US at this moment?? i saw a mtv cribs last nite w/. some guy saying ther's only 4 in the US... him, ralph lauren, and... 2 others...???


----------



## Soren (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: (III)*

I wonder how recent that cribs was... There are probably a few more by now. Definitely not a lot though!


----------



## farfrumlusin (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: (Soren)*

sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Soren)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Soren* »_I wonder how recent that cribs was... There are probably a few more by now. Definitely not a lot though!
yea i dont kno of how many people can just go out and spend a million dollars on a car.


----------



## GTIFireCracker (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (Elite_Vdub)*

who do you work for? or is that a stupid question


----------



## GTIFireCracker (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: So our CEO just got a new ride.... (Soren)*

black and red are my favorite colors and that car is efin ugly!


----------



## GTIbassplayer (Jan 30, 2006)

They presented him the key to that car in a velvet lined case. The Key is Ballin, and that is my fav car ever. I hate the colors though. I want the white one.


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (GTIbassplayer)*

there are 2 keys...one for 500hp...and one for all 1001hp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (TTurboNegro)*

^ Where did you get that idea? The 1001HP is available at all times. The reason there's a second key is for enabling the "top speed" more where the rear spoiler retracts to reduce drag.


----------



## Andy1984 (Mar 24, 2007)

Even if no one seems to like the colors this beast still has me drooling all over myself... wow


----------



## Soren (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: (Andy1984)*

You're not alone, we all are... I just use the color as an excuse to act like I'm not.









Also, I have it on good authority that he has not taken it above 150 or so... Something must be done about this!


----------



## Salty VW (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: So our CEO just got a new ride.... (Urieal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Urieal* »_sad that the CEO gets himself this while most his employees barely make enough for a passat

Not at all sad.


----------



## Soren (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: So our CEO just got a new ride.... (Wheel Man 4life)*

Yeah, no need to get all socialist on him.. Employees here for the most part receive very fair compensation. That said, he is partly right, I can barely afford a Passat.







That's why I'm driving a paid-off GTI until it dies or I get rich.


----------



## ycchan (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: So our CEO just got a new ride.... (Soren)*

The extra US sidemarkers look hideous. Nevertheless, awesome car.


----------



## BanditKing (May 8, 2007)

I take it he doesn't let anyone park next to him


----------



## jaxsgirl (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: (Soren)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Soren* »_You're not alone, we all are... I just use the color as an excuse to act like I'm not. 

t's going to take more than a color scheme to make this car less godly. the only way this car could be prettier is if it was dropping slag of year paris h. off to do her 45.


----------



## ae0652 (Jun 9, 2007)

Why have 1 expensive car? When you can have a garage full of nice fast cars.


----------



## drivenbysound (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: So our CEO just got a new ride.... (Soren)*

what company do you work for, and what do they do?


----------



## KingofCancer (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: (Soren)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Soren* »_OK now for the kicker.......
The CEO is THIRTY-ONE YEARS OLD.








So there are no kids to marry... but he is single and a huge fixture of LA nightlife if you're a slutty whore looking for a handout. <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/biggrinsanta.gif" BORDER="0"> 


damn, well in *I* am a slutty whore looking for a handout


----------



## fd_leafs (Apr 24, 2005)

http://www.sbeent.com/realesta....html


_Modified by fd_leafs at 4:12 PM 8-9-2007_


----------



## Soren (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: (fd_leafs)*

Nice work











_Modified by Soren at 2:52 PM 8-10-2007_


----------



## CZVDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigFoot-74205* »_^ Where did you get that idea? The 1001HP is available at all times. The reason there's a second key is for enabling the "top speed" more where the rear spoiler retracts to reduce drag.


No, Slovenian, just no. It has 2 keys, one for 500HP, and another to enable all 1000HP. In order to enable both you must have the car turned off. But to go to the grocery store it would be stupid to use 1000HP when 500 is just fine.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigFoot-74205* »_^ Where did you get that idea? The 1001HP is available at all times. The reason there's a second key is for enabling the "top speed" more where the rear spoiler retracts to reduce drag.

And the car lowers down, it also has a safety function where if the wheel is turned more than a few degrees it goes into limp mode


----------



## Huckvw (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (CZVDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CZVDUB* »_

No, Slovenian, just no. It has 2 keys, one for 500HP, and another to enable all 1000HP. In order to enable both you must have the car turned off. But to go to the grocery store it would be stupid to use 1000HP when 500 is just fine. 

reliable source or it's a lie.


----------



## ZeRo_C0oL (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (Huckvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Huckvw* »_
reliable source or it's a lie.

Scott Storch even said something about that on the "Cars Edition" of MTV Cribs. I wouldn't call that a reliable source necessarily, but he's a Bugatti Veyron owner, and he backed up something on camera that I'd read on the internet before.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (ZeRo_C0oL)*

*THe 2nd key is NOT for horsepower adjustments*

_Quote, originally posted by *Wilkapdia* »_
*The car's everyday top speed is listed at 375 km/h (233 mph). *When the car reaches 220 km/h (137 mph), hydraulics lower the car until it has a ground clearance of about 8.9 cm (3½ inches). At the same time, the wing and spoiler deploy. This is the "handling" mode, in which the wing helps provide 3425 newtons (770 pounds) of downforce, holding the car to the road.[2] _The driver must, using a special key (the "Top Speed Key"), toggle the lock to the left of his seat in order to use the maximum speed of 407.9 km/h (253.2 mph). The key functions only when the vehicle is at a stop when a checklist then establishes whether the car—and its driver—are ready to enable 'top speed' mode. If all systems are go, the rear spoiler retracts, the front air diffusers close and the ground clearance, normally 12.4 cm (4.9 inches), drops to 6.6 cm (2.6 inches)._
.



_Modified by got_vdub at 1:04 PM 8-17-2007_


----------



## 5speedsteve (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (ZeRo_C0oL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZeRo_C0oL* »_
Scott Storch even said something.

I used to go down to Mia every weekend and Storch's car was parked in front of the mansion on 12th and Washington every damn night....gotta find all those pics i took


----------



## top (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: (Soren)*

so nice!!!


----------



## TDIChris (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: (top)*

wouldn't even care what color I got....at 250 mph it's all gonna be a blur!


----------



## A4Kevin (May 4, 2005)

Another overcompensated CEO.


----------



## Soren (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: (A4Kevin)*

Normally I wouldn't disagree...
...BUT first of all, he built this company himself and has only very recently placed himself on payroll. Second, it is a company asset, not some form of compensation to him, he just happens to have the keys. Third, it is an asset that retains value, so it doesn't really hurt the company in the long run. Fourth, our business is based on glitz, flash, glamour, dazzle and all sorts of silly words like that. This is all part of the game! Potential investors and partners LIKE that we can do this sort of thing. It proves we're stable and have the ability to show off like the entertainment powerhouse we are.
I like my job, my boss AND our executives. I hit the trifecta!


----------



## A4Kevin (May 4, 2005)

The fact that he built the company himself makes me retract my previous statement. The company is his baby and he is entilted to it. I say...good on him


----------



## Soren (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: (A4Kevin)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
guess I didn't need to write an entire paragraph to change your mind, hah...


----------



## Canadian_dubber_4_life (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: So our CEO just got a new ride.... (GTurboI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTurboI* »_







I love how the security camera is pointing directly at the Bugatti.


----------



## NewportAutoCenter (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (Soren)*

why do u drive a 2 thousand dollar car then?


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: So our CEO just got a new ride.... (Soren)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Soren* »_
thank you! glad i'm not the only one..
I would have chosen ANY of these over that nightmare!

























I love the last one.
First time hearing of SBE, but sure won't be my last. I thought the intro on the web site was well done.
Are you sure he won't take offense to your comment?










_Modified by sirAQUAMAN64 at 3:42 PM 10-19-2007_


----------



## Real Gone Cat (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: So our CEO just got a new ride.... (Soren)*

Dang, I like where you work. Million dollar sports cars seem to be a prerequisite.


----------



## GolfGuru (Aug 18, 2006)

this car is UGLY!! screw the paint screw everything about it. You can make an R32 jsut as fast and far more sexy for so much less. Itll still cost an arm and a leg, but hey its not a million. For a far sexier car go look up Keoniskegg CCR thats a sweet car.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (Soren)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Soren* »_but he is single and a huge fixture of LA nightlife if you're a slutty whore looking for a handout.

I'm a slutty whore if the price is right...


----------



## Soren (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: So our CEO just got a new ride.... (sirAQUAMAN64)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sirAQUAMAN64* »_
I love the last one.
First time hearing of SBE, but sure won't be my last. I thought the intro on the web site was well done.
Are you sure he won't take offense to your comment?









_Modified by sirAQUAMAN64 at 3:42 PM 10-19-2007_

I like to give him crap about it. I doubt he cares what I think, though!


----------



## Soren (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: So our CEO just got a new ride.... (Real Gone Cat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Real Gone Cat* »_Dang, I like where you work. Million dollar sports cars seem to be a prerequisite.

Totally! I love working here. I live vicariously through these guys since I'm gonna be riding out the GTI 'til she drops dead. The BMW 135i is screaming my name though


----------



## GolfGuru (Aug 18, 2006)

or you can ask for a raise and get an r32 and call it a day, that would be pretty sweet. OR you can rip off his ideas and make ur own company makin more then him. its up to you


----------



## Aristoteles (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: So our CEO just got a new ride.... (nsho13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nsho13* »_Put in your time, work your way up....and I say you deserve one. Start the company, even better.... If daddy gives it to you, that's a whole other story. 
I say good for the CEO! 

Would the CEO Sam Nazarian by any chance be the son of billionnaire property magnate Younes Nazarian? And would the author of the linked Fortune article 'The Bachelor meets the Bugatti' Sue Zesiger Callaway by any chance be related to the Callaway who, with Nazarian owns L.A. clubs like the Abbey, Area and Hyde?
You don't have to have a rich daddy, but it sure helps.








Money begets money begets hype begets more money....


----------



## 07bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: So our CEO just got a new ride.... (Aristoteles)*

who gives a crap about the color its a ***** bugatti veyron.


----------



## Mr.Red (May 27, 2007)

*Re: So our CEO just got a new ride.... (Soren)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Soren* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDubby18 (Oct 15, 2007)

no need for the spoiler to be up when sitting in a parking lot. ur ceo not so smart aye


----------



## diesldud (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: (infinnity)*

That car is beautiful, I just dont see the problem with the color. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ballerhouse (Jan 6, 2008)

Nazarian was on the last season of Cribs in one episode. I think it was the one when the mayor of Beverly Hills goes home with a trannie. His house was also used as the new house for that season- I've heard. Just a few random facts for those of you who aren't familiar with this dude.


----------



## ExklusivVR6 (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: (VDubby18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDubby18* »_no need for the spoiler to be up when sitting in a parking lot. ur ceo not so smart aye









Yup - in my book that's the #1 qualifier of a douche


----------



## vantage1 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (ExklusivVR6)*

guys the guy paid 1.4 million for the car i think he earned the right to show off his spoiler


----------



## ExklusivVR6 (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: (vantage1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vantage1* »_guys the guy paid 1.4 million for the car i think he earned the right to show off his spoiler 

Only "new money" can't resist the urge to show off.


----------



## chisai88 (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: (ExklusivVR6)*

it goes fast sitting still, that is why the spoiler is up.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (chisai88)*

This guy also owns the Sahara hotel and casino in Las Vegas (purchased for $400,000,000) a Bugatti is like an interest payment for this guy no biggie.










_Modified by turbott920 at 2:33 AM 2-7-2008_


----------



## billyButt435 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: So our CEO just got a new ride.... (GTurboI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTurboI* »_







I love how the security camera is pointing directly at the Bugatti. 

if i had one of these id put it right in the line of the security camera too... whose black carrera in the background?


----------



## eyelashout (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: So our CEO just got a new ride.... (billyButt435)*

this is the reason i HATE LOS ANGELES! I just moved back to sacramento from beverly hills. I lived on doheny. I'm pretty sure I know where your office is. its on 3rd or beverly right?
just so everyone knows..... this car never goes over 30mph. I know this because there is nowhere in Los angeles to drive a car like this. I doubt he ever takes it out anywhere to really see what it can do. All night long Lambos, Ferraris, whatever driving down Doheny outside my apt. Mostly persians in rentals or douche bags in rentals. or douche bag persians or jews.
Now, I did get to rip that 405-S to 10-W interchange at about 110mph in a volvo s60R with my boss after he picked up some coke and pills but i seriously doubt this dude drives his bugatti like that.
sweet car though.


----------



## dubbinout (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: So our CEO just got a new ride.... (eyelashout)*

This world is ****ing ridiculous. People like this guy and every other rich **** out there could care less about this world or its health. Only their money and their overpriviledged brats they produce unfortunately.
Its a vicious cycle.
I wish these cars drove themselves so that none of these douche bags could ever get behind the wheel.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: So our CEO just got a new ride.... (eyelashout)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eyelashout* »_this is the reason i HATE LOS ANGELES! I just moved back to sacramento from beverly hills. I lived on doheny. I'm pretty sure I know where your office is. its on 3rd or beverly right?
just so everyone knows..... this car never goes over 30mph. I know this because there is nowhere in Los angeles to drive a car like this. I doubt he ever takes it out anywhere to really see what it can do. All night long Lambos, Ferraris, whatever driving down Doheny outside my apt. Mostly persians in rentals or douche bags in rentals. or douche bag persians or jews.
Now, I did get to rip that 405-S to 10-W interchange at about 110mph in a volvo s60R with my boss after he picked up some coke and pills but i seriously doubt this dude drives his bugatti like that.
sweet car though.

And does that make you a douche bag for bringing up the fact you went with your boss to pick up coke and pills which has nothing to do with anything except to prove the point you must be a douche going 110 with illegal drugs in the car???


----------



## eyelashout (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: So our CEO just got a new ride.... (turbott920)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbott920* »_
And does that make you a douche bag for bringing up the fact you went with your boss to pick up coke and pills which has nothing to do with anything except to prove the point you must be a douche going 110 with illegal drugs in the car???









no.
i just moved to sacramento in my 97 golf. 
my old boss and friend is addicted to crack now and i don't ever talk to him. 
i will say that given the opportunity, i probably would become a douche bag who lives in bev hill and drives a bugatti 30mph... most of us probably wouldnt pass that up... but, i know in the long run i will be much happier not ever trying to make it like that.
props to this douche for getting the dopest car in the world.
and coke and pills is a big part of living in LA.... i'm just saying that any crackhead can buy a fast car... the one i knew actually drove his car fast


----------



## N204life (Aug 7, 2003)

What does your work do that pulls that much money??


----------



## ResConsl2 (Nov 27, 2007)

and i cant even afford gas.....
sure hope he knows how to drive a car like that or else it really is a waste


----------



## makenramen (Oct 8, 2004)

you guys are too excited.....leave the dude alone... who cares what he does with his money, he earned it...its the people that make him rich....if the world was obsessed with cristal and **** then he would be driving a 98 golf too!!! more power to him and soren for liking him and your job!


----------



## dallas04gli (Jun 25, 2007)

what does that company even do?


----------



## spoolinlssol (Oct 24, 2008)

dont really like the red


----------



## famou55TAR (May 29, 2008)

car is so damn sexy


----------



## Robbie.Harrell (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (fd_leafs)*

So this means... I see your boss on the show "The hills" when my Girlfrend is watching it. Thats cool. Wanna hook me up with a job, I would love to do what hes is doing.


_Modified by Robbie.Harrell at 1:45 PM 11-22-2008_


----------



## Robbie.Harrell (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (Robbie.Harrell)*

He owns a bunch of hotels, He seems like a really nice guy.


----------



## dinopjetrovic (Aug 27, 2008)

omg, thats so hott


----------



## PotatoeMasher (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: So our CEO just got a new ride.... (eyelashout)*

I dont think I would compare your crack addict boss' volvo to a Bugatti. Also you dont "know" he only goes 30 mph. You said yourself that your coked up boss hit 110 in L.A. so I think he would have no problem doubling that on the way to his hotel in vegas or wherever the **** he decides to go since he can take his car with him anywhere in the world at the snap of a finger. My ****ing Camaro has gone over 160 that dosnt mean im ready to start comparing it to a car i've never even seen much less driven.
Oh and off topic, but most of my family lives in Cali and from firsthand experience I dont know why youd ever touch crack with the bomb ass legal bud you guys got there, god I feel like im 17 again everytime I go there. I just dont understand with bud that good why anybody would want to put that man made draino **** in their body. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## dave02905 (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: So our CEO just got a new ride.... (PotatoeMasher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PotatoeMasher* »_
*Oh and off topic, but most of my family lives in Cali and from firsthand experience I dont know why youd ever touch crack with the bomb ass legal bud you guys got there, god I feel like im 17 again everytime I go there. I just dont understand with bud that good why anybody would want to put that man made draino **** in their body*. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I came to post in here just cause of the bolded line. Thank you sir.


----------



## nowdubnvr6 (Apr 25, 2006)

i would need plastic lined pants to drive this thing cause there always gonna be getting impregnated...


----------



## wolfsburg-motorsport (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: (nowdubnvr6)*

I'd have a burnt **** from the exhaust pipe








For the poster of the thread, how much time inside do u reckon you'd get for taking it for a joy-ride if he lays u off? http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Soren (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: (wolfsburg-motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfsburg-motorsport* »_
I'd have a burnt **** from the exhaust pipe








For the poster of the thread, how much time inside do u reckon you'd get for taking it for a joy-ride if he lays u off? http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

The thought has uhmmm NEVER even crossed my mind..








I hear she's for sale if you still fancy a romp!


----------



## NOVED (Jan 30, 2008)

it seems like the people who actually read the SBE website and what he has done with his life seem to give him props for what he has done and what he has earned. the people who just see the car, that hes rich, etc give him nothing but ****. 
read the facts and read what is going on with the dude. he has done alot and deserves everything he has gotten. he went to school, learned from the bottem up and now has what everyone wants. who cares if he has a nice car and 985432895342953 dollars. he worked for it and he got it
more power to the guy. '


----------



## slov8 (May 5, 2007)

*Re: So our CEO just got a new ride.... (Soren)*

you work with heidi montag from the hills?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (fd_leafs)*

I know there are 3 here in Phoenix. 
if anyone saw the youtube vid of the guy in the LP640 doing 214mph, well he now has a Veyron!!!!! brought it in for service and top speed read by the computer was 219mph i think.


----------



## Stumpy32 (Jul 7, 2009)

I would be too afraid of the bad drivers in that area to drive that veyron around


----------



## BuddyChristCDN (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: (Soren)*

Have you seen the second key? From what I understand there is only one key. and you have to turn it in the top speed look before you start the car then uses the key in the ignition.
Or are there really two keys.


----------



## XS_GTI3 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: (BuddyChristCDN)*

recent episode of top gear im guessing.


----------



## raised-on-DUBS (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: (jaxsgirl)*

**** you could paint this car pink with flowers and i would still kill for it lmao


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: So our CEO just got a new ride.... (Soren)*

Wow! Your CEO is lucky! good for him. Hope he can enjoy it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## runvsofme07 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: So our CEO just got a new ride.... (Buickboy92)*

damn.. i woulda hit the highway first day of delivery...


----------



## fastestcar (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: So our CEO just got a new ride.... (Soren)*

Red/Black color just looks wrong.


----------

